
A Lean Laptop Built for Speed and Handling Everyday Tasks - echair
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/24/technology/personaltech/24laptop.html?em&ex=1217304000&en=fa31faf93c93cf10&ei=5087%0A
======
jeffgreco
"Most important, the laptop comes in blue, pink, white and brown, ensuring
that buyers can find an Aspire One to match their luggage or living room
décor."

Yeesh.

~~~
silencio
None of those colors really match my luggage or living room decor well. :P

------
felixc
I'm waiting for people to sort out the little quirks of getting Ubuntu on it,
at which point I will likely cough up for one. This Linpus thing that comes on
it looks awful, but the device itself is rather appealing.

------
gtani
the MSI wind has gotten good reviews, tho i haven't found one in person. 10",
XP, $500, only in white, black or pink

<http://www.msimobile.com/library/2008/0603.aspx>

------
deepster
It uses Linux and XP Home? I'm confused.

------
eghanvat
expensive.

